# 1985 GMC Rally Van - Extreme Makeover! With McKee's 37 - FLEX- RUPES - BOSS



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*1985 GMC Rally Van - Extreme Makeover! With McKee's 37 - FLEX- RUPES - BOSS *

Last night we held the first Thursday night Show Car Garage detailing class for 2016! More to come in the future.

Our project was a 1985 GMC Rally Van with single stage metallic paint that has oxidized since it was painted a year ago.

Here's the pictures that show the amazing transformation using,

*

McKee's 37
NEW - Flex XCF 15mm Free Spinning Orbital Polisher
NEW - Griot's BOSS G10
NEW - RUPES NEW Mark II BigFoot 15 & 21 Orbital Polishers!
*
Here's the before pictures....


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's how we tackled this project....



































































































































































__________________


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

After thoroughly washing and rinsing, we re-foamed the Van and then used the Pinnacle Clay Mitt to mechanically decontaminate the paint.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Next we blew out all the water using the DP Turbo Car Dryer


















__________________


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Next up it's time to get polishing!

We had a lot of guys here to help out and I like to let the guys use any tool they like to use or are intersted in testing out.































































































































No matter which tool was used, the one thing everyone had in common is they all used McKee's 37 compounds, polishes and waxes. And the results are going to speak for themselves!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

The finishing touch is to dress the tires....


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*And here's the final results!*
































































*And here's the extreme makeover team!*










Thanks everyone for a superb job on Scott's really cool Van!

Please feel encouraged to post your comments, questions and feedback!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That's some detail the guys done on that beast, pitty about the orange peel.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

chongo said:


> That's some detail the guys done on that beast, pitty about the orange peel.


Agree.

There's also not much that can be done either since this is a single stage metallic finish.

You start sanding and buffing on single stage metallic paint and you leave,

*Tiger Stripes*

It's a work van and the owner is cool so it's all good. He says he gets lots of compliments on the Van especially when you consider most companies that have van have mundane, plain-Jane white vans.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I remember I read about Tiger Stripes but can't remember? Mike can you shed some light on this topic please. Chongo.


----------

